# Growing in Tampa



## Sherry H (Dec 11, 2020)

Finally got my paphs phrags potted and in order. We are near downtown and by the bay. Cold snap last week mid-40’s buy sheltered by warmed brick wall and bay nearby keeps temps higher. Will move or cover when near high 30’s. Exposure East with great filtered morning sun.

happy to report they are all thriving and putting up new growths. Madly repotted upon moving them from Nc. Only two in bloom and Pinocchio developing third bloom. One drops
Off and another appears magical for me as I am new to slipper orchids.

I move the flowering ones inside to display and enjoy. What do u all do with u flowering ones?


----------



## Sherry H (Dec 11, 2020)

Towers made out of four garden trellises wired together from Lowe’s. One covered with slippers other one cattleya/vandals/etc. onciniums in flower boxes lining rest of courtyard on wrought iron shelves.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 11, 2020)

So how do you water? Looks like you could take a hose to the whole thing and be done in a few minutes. Mike


----------



## Sherry H (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi Mike: Lady isabel still in great shape! Exactly! Water twice a week on Tuesdays and Saturdays and fertilize after watering with this really neat battery operated sprayer that holds a gallon that I found at Lowes. As you can see I fell into complete insanity collecting these orchids during my summer lock down in NC. I have a sprayer for water that is small and flat and does not disturb the soil. Had to keep it simple! I planted them in report me pots with side slits and then put them in black plastic baskets attached to trellises. 

It was still summer here until ten days ago. Crazy!

Looking forward to shows once this insane virus is gone. Will definitely be at DC show. Hard to find these slippers in Florida. 

Sherry


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2020)

"..new to slipper orchids.." !?!?!  
Take the media out from the crowns. Enjoy the blooms


----------



## Sherry H (Dec 11, 2020)

New to slipper insanity!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 12, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> New to slipper insanity!


Hello
I am in South Florida just East of Sarasota. Been growing slippers for over 20 years in Florida. Paphs and Phrags and have over 200. There are several Florida nurseries that have quite a lot available. One is Palmer Orchids in Bradenton/Myakka City. It is worth the trip there when they have their open house (often hundred of slippers available). Sometimes Marie Selby Gardens in Sarasota have in spike available at their sales room (mostly in early Spring).
I keep all mine outside on covered screened lanai with fans 24-7 in summer when over 80 and heater when below 45. Inside when hurricane threat due to the winds.
I keep my strap leaf multifloral Paphs and complex Paphs and all phrags with more light (like my dendrobes) and my mottled leaf Paphs with less light (like my Phals).
When in bloom I bring inside to enjoy but keep in windowsill or under LED lights.
Insanity...........addiction............I need a ten step program to recover from this slipper addiction...........yet I still purchased BS species plants of sanderanium and Roth and stonei and Phillip and parishii last Spring...........1-2 years from blooming I hope................


----------



## Sherry H (Dec 12, 2020)

I will call Palmer orchids to see if open. Crazily bought a few flasks and now realize I probably won’t live long enough to see them bloom! Lol


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 12, 2020)

Palmer is open some weekends and weekdays. They have a website too. Hours are posted. They have hundreds of slippers in the greenhouse to the far right front section as you enter the driveway. Some are specimen plants. Some have no labels but most do. Their Fall open house was 2 weeks ago but there is one in Spring again right after the Tampa show (if a Tampa show in 2021).
If you end up in the area, also hit Your Farm and Garden nursery on Beneva in Sarasota. Was just there. 
They have a few dozen in spike phrags currently.


----------



## Sherry H (Dec 12, 2020)

I need to get on their mailing list! Thanks!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 12, 2020)

This is an impressive setup. Wow.


----------



## SuperPaph (Dec 13, 2020)

Your plants straightened already!!! They look great. You know, pics are find, but maybe, taking some during evening, using the flash, will give us a better view. Tray to do it, please!!


----------



## Rockbend (Dec 14, 2020)

FYI - Krull Smith is having a sale/Festival on Jan. 16, 2020; I think Apopka is roughly a 2 hour drive from Tampa.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2020)

For Phrags, Ecuagenera is 2 minutes from Krull-Smith.


----------

